# PC configuration



## vinay2811 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi friends, i am new to this forum...
I want to buy pc.
Please suggest me the best configuration (i will be using Autocad, C, C++, Java and for Games)


----------



## vkl (Sep 30, 2012)

Fill this up Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## havoknation (Sep 30, 2012)

vinay2811 : which city are you from ?


----------

